# Hardy shrimps?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Can CRS and RCS survive from being changed into a new tank? Not throwing them in a new tank, with fresh water, but acculminating them in bucket and gradually putting in new tap water, then putting them in a new home? I heard on killes.com, some guy did the same thing with his shrimps and they all died in 24-36hrs.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I think that person probably had some problems with his water chemistry, but I think he didn't acclimate either. I wouldn't foresee a problem moving shrimp to another tanke when proper acclimating procedures are used. I use a breeder-type box that hangs in the tank and slowly add water to the box, and also slowly remove water from it. I acclimate shrimp the same way I do fish.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

If it was not possible to move shrimp from one place to another then the only place there would be any shrimp would be in nature. I use a method I learned from my saltwater days in that I place the shrimp in a container with the water they came in and let water from the new tank drip into the container slowly.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I've gotten 2 shipments of Red cherry shrimp now, and I've never lost a single one. Even with the last batch, which were all tiny babies. Admittedly, I'm very bad about acclimating. I open the bag to let the have some air and float the bag for 20 minutes to let the temp adjust, and if I'm energetic I add a little bit of tank water for them to adjust the pH. Very rarely do that though. Then I pour out as much water as I can, while still keeping them barely covered and then in they go.

Of course, my circumstances might be different. Due to the weather around here, even with a heat pack the shrimp always arrive in fairly cold water. But after floating the bag for even 5 minutes, every one of perks right back up. Maybe the cold weather causes them to be semi-dormant and don't foul their water as much. Who knows?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have experienced hardy red cherries, and ghost, they both went through a cycle which I didn't know about do to a bad test kit, had a huge ammonia spike and they all came out fine.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

turtlehead brings up a good point. Not long ago I used of of those "gravel cleaning" products, full of different sorts of bacteria to break down the organics in the tank. BIG ammonia/nitrite spike. The water was bad enough of my cories lost half his tail. Didn't lost a single shrimp.


----------

